# Newbie enclosure build



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys I'm building an enclosure an I was initially goin to use melamine but have changed my mind as I want something more appealing to the eye an reading a few articles I've read some wood can be harmful :/ so any suggestions to a wood that is easy to work with an that looks good this is my first enclosure build Also what light fittings glass runners etc work best any tips welcome


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 17, 2013)

i think pine is the only debatable harmful wood.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah I knew pine was harmful but I was told other material where to I was just asking for help off experienced enclosure builders on what materials they have used !!


----------



## Virides (Jul 17, 2013)

Pine is actually fine, as long as it is coated with varnish (2-3 coats). The concern with Pine is the sap in the wood, but if the wood has been sufficiently dried, the occurrence of the sap is unlikely. I have never had an issue with sap from pine at Bunnings for instance.

Even melamime has its dangers. The glue used to bond the material contains Formaldehyde which is toxic to humans but this is only a concern when you inhale or ingest considerable amounts of dust (from cutting).

Alot of people use ply wood to make enclosures of which most ply is made from Pine. As long as you varnish, it will act as a barrier from the potential of sap seepage.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks virides I was also going to you a 150watt basking lamp an a 100watt ceramic heater also for heating the enclosure dimensions are 540mm high 1200mm long an 600mm deep is this ok ?


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 17, 2013)

Virides said:


> Pine is actually fine, as long as it is coated with varnish (2-3 coats). The concern with Pine is the sap in the wood, but if the wood has been sufficiently dried, the occurrence of the sap is unlikely. I have never had an issue with sap from pine at Bunnings for instance.
> 
> Even melamime has its dangers. The glue used to bond the material contains Formaldehyde which is toxic to humans but this is only a concern when you inhale or ingest considerable amounts of dust (from cutting).
> 
> Alot of people use ply wood to make enclosures of which most ply is made from Pine. As long as you varnish, it will act as a barrier from the potential of sap seepage.



Yeah.

The poor young bloke who put in our new kitchen had bad headaches all the time. 

After watching him work in clouds of dust I tried to explain to him that cutting boards without a dusk mask was the likely cause of his problem. He continued without a mask. Go figure.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can anyone answer my heating question


----------



## Rushie (Jul 17, 2013)

Pine is fine.. use a water based lacquer to coat it in and your all set. As for heating it depends on what species your keeping n what ventilation your looking at putting in. If its for beardies those lamps n globe is what we use in winter. And reduce the temp in summer obviously.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm keeping two bhps in there is that setup ok ? The basking lamp will be switched off during the night ?


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 17, 2013)

It seems excessive heat for an enclosure that size plus the enclosure seems too small for one BHP let alone two and BHP's are renowned for eating other snakes so not a good idea to keep them together. Any timber should be fine to use if sealed properly.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 17, 2013)

0bradl14 said:


> I'm keeping two bhps in there is that setup ok ? The basking lamp will be switched off during the night ?



NO! mate black heads are reptile eaters, no snakes should be kept together, but especially not black heads or womas. You will go from two snake down to one, very quickly. Also that set up is way too small even for 1 adult black head.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Each bhp will have its own enclosure the bhp are wa locals


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

How big does the enclosure have to be for one adult wa bhp when I did my measurements it seemed like plenty of room I might have stuffed up my measurements tho


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

There will be three enclosures on top off each other my bhps will be in the bottom to an my jungle in the top


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 17, 2013)

0bradl14 said:


> How big does the enclosure have to be for one adult wa bhp when I did my measurements it seemed like plenty of room I might have stuffed up my measurements tho



I think a bit more planning needs to be put in to these animals. Are you aware how large WA black heads get? You will have two 3 meter snakes on your hands and your jungle is arboreal so it should be kept in a tall enclosure, not a wide one.


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah I know they get close to 3 meters an as I said I think I might have stuffed my measurements up an everyone I know hasn't got really tall enclosures for jungles an as long as they have a perch an something to climb on they seem to be love it


----------



## RedFox (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't own either species you mentioned... yet. But for a BHP, even an WA locale which can be smaller, I would have an enclosure that is a minimum 1800mm long x 60mm wide. As for a jungle, I would think 1200mm H would be better than wide, with branches and perches. 

Remember, snake are hardy creatures and just because they "seem happy" doesn't mean they are being housed in ideal conditions and thriving.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 18, 2013)

Look up Noteworthy threads and look for the post by Saximus "Cop spreadsheet" this will allow you to play with measurements and keep you within the minimum requirements for this state.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 18, 2013)

0bradl14 said:


> Yeah I know they get close to 3 meters an as I said I think I might have stuffed my measurements up an everyone I know hasn't got really tall enclosures for jungles an as long as they have a perch an something to climb on they seem to be love it


I would use as a minimum 1800mmL x 600mmD x 400mmH for a BHP but I think the COP may say you can go smaller. As for your jungle I think some people use tubs but I would go higher rather than longer if it was me. If you use the text below with www in front it will show you the enclosures that they use at Den Pythons who is a renowned BHP breeder.

denpythons.com/Breeding&Husbandry.htm


----------

